# Girlfriend opened her car door onto my rear wing



## Superlander (Apr 21, 2012)

Not a massive mark, can feel it slightly so unsure whether it will polish out. It's about 1cm long, not very big apparently and you "can hardly see it", she says I'm overreacting.

How would you react?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

id have been single a few hours ago.


----------



## Superlander (Apr 21, 2012)

Haha, it's honestly not that bad but it's there and it wasn't before. She's also shoved a key ring into the key slot (BMW E90) and the flap is now inside the holder and won't come out, a bit careless to be honest so I've had words.


----------



## Superlander (Apr 21, 2012)

The only possible way to make me feel better is to order some car parts or detailing products, right?


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Superlander said:


> The only possible way to make me feel better is to order some car parts or detailing products, right?


Damn right!!!

And use her debit or credit card!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Get rid of her!


----------



## MpnSt (Feb 8, 2015)

That calls for more parts and a week of special favours if you know what I'm saying.


----------



## tyson1989 (Feb 21, 2015)

Superlander said:


> The only possible way to make me feel better is to order some car parts or detailing products, right?


I'm sure she would understand your need for a bit of "retail therapy"


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Accidents happen. Give it a polish and move on


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Give it a polish and it should be okay.


----------



## rajanm1 (Apr 25, 2014)

If she's genuinely sorry just move on and fix it, if not move her on....


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Does that mean no selfies today?


----------



## Superlander (Apr 21, 2012)

I'll give it a polish tomorrow and report back whether I'm single or not


----------



## Superlander (Apr 21, 2012)

No selfies mate, taking my anger out on CoD!


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

I'd flip her over and use talc


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I'd stick a load of talc powder in her hair dryer for next time she uses it.

Pay back!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Donkey punch.


----------



## Bildeb0rg (Jun 7, 2014)

Cars not a write off so maybe cut her a bit of slack. One of mine sat on my Oakleys and wrecked them, declaring "they're only sunglasses". Single in 60 seconds. It's not the damage, it's the disrespect for your property.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm sure she can find a way to make it up to you mate!

Sutty.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2015)

Has VWGF got a new login?


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

R0B said:


> Accidents happen. Give it a polish and move on


She should do the polishing off, Then you can polish the car after :thumb:


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

Kev_mk3 said:


> She should do the polishing off, Then you can polish the car after :thumb:


But she might not know how to rub it the correct way :buffer:


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Put a polishing pad on her face and then pretend her head is your da, and polish the whole car.


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

Ahh,that's the joys of relationships matey,my missus has a 3 door 207 ,a while back she opened the door of that full force and let it swing fully open straight into my drivers door on my car as they were parked next to each other on the drive, and lucky me her door struck straight on the crease that runs along the door and took a chunk out ( fellow E90owner ) then I had to listen to her telling me 'it's nothing ' , I feel your pain , I vote you go vinnie jones out of lock stock on her, but making sure you do not damage your car any worse  .


----------



## AJW001 (Feb 5, 2015)

tyson1989 said:


> I'm sure she would understand your need for a bit of "retail therapy"


....bit of detail therapy.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

There is only one way this can be resolved. 

Post some pictures of her up on here and we will do a poll if you should keep or ditch. Wouldnt be a fair poll without first seeing her 

Nick


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

^^fantastic idea!!


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Hugh said:


> Has VWGF got a new login?


Thought that was the new one?
"Grew" out of Bailes


----------



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)

when my missus got out of bed and stood on her laptop (which I had bought her obviously) it was my fault because I had told her not to leave it there. In your case i would expect at least anal to make things right!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Attitude, if she honestly doesn't give a monkeys it'd be goodbye and thanks, but no thanks, as she'll only get worse over time !! (don't ask how I know) if she realises, and is actually sorry, then give her the benefit THIS TIME,


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

BJ every morning from now till next summer &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Tbh I would tell her that her feelings are more important than my car, but just at the point she was showing any gratitude/relief I would seize the opportunity to compound her rear panel.


----------



## Superlander (Apr 21, 2012)

Necro, we split up. It went downhill from here


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Superlander said:


> Necro, we split up. It went downhill from here


Wow didn't see that coming


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Thread useless without pics etc


----------



## Superlander (Apr 21, 2012)

empsburna said:


> Thread useless without pics etc


Pictures of her?


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm guessing it wasn't because of the door, if it was...dam you can hold a grudge! 
Buy anyway bummer on the break up


----------



## Superlander (Apr 21, 2012)

I've moved on, picked this up last week


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Nice ride! Got a soft spot for these :thumb:
Love the colour


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

r0b said:


> accidents happen. Give it a polish and move on


+1...


----------



## Miggyt (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## ActionTracked (Mar 15, 2016)

I'd count yourself lucky it wasn't anything worse, I'd spent a large amount of time cleaning, polishing and waxing a car I was selling, posted it on eBay only for my girlfriend to reserve her car straight into the passenger door, literally 5mins after the auction began.

Door destroyed and glass everywhere!

Of course it was my own fault for parking it there, I should have known to park everything of value at least 3miles from her reversing circle.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

I have the same problem with my missus and daughter.
They have no concept of why I don't like them putting bags on the car, kicking the car jams as they get in and out (or dragging their feet across them), or slamming the seatbelts in the door because they haven't fed them back into the reel properly.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

My 6 year old daughter brought me back down to earth about keeping my car clean a few weeks ago.

We were just getting home in my car and she was sick all down herself. It overran the car seat and onto the seat and carpet. When we got back I went to get her out and work out how I was going to deal with the mess and she look up at me with tears in her eyes and said "I'm so sorry I was sick on your special car daddy". Instantly I felt guilty rather than cross. On the plus side I had an excuse the detail the interior!!!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

My boy spilt a milkshake over the back seat. After the initial annoyance, like your wee girl, he said "sorry Daddy." I felt really bad. 

And it's not like we don't enjoy cleaning cars guys! 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

So was it her "couldn't give a monkeys" attitude or "it's not you it's me"??


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

fatdazza said:


> Donkey punch.


:lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

A 4X2 would have done the trick :lol:


----------



## happmadison1978 (Jul 27, 2010)

Superlander said:


> The only possible way to make me feel better is to order some car parts or detailing products, right?


Absolutely!! Medicinal retail


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Should have listened to Badly Dubbed, would have saved a year of your life :lol:


----------



## Superlander (Apr 21, 2012)

Bero said:


> Should have listened to Badly Dubbed, would have saved a year of your life :lol:


HAHA I know right!


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

badly_dubbed said:


> id have been single a few hours ago.


This by far wins 😂😂😂


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mine opened the boot lid onto a low beam in the car park...

I'm absolutely bouncing. Stands out like a sore thumb

An apology has been accepted... As well as some "other things"

Im off to get some wet and dry and a touch in kit from Vaux today... Make it less visable










Sent from my Honor, using tapaslapawapatalk


----------

